# Please post pictures of your trucks/trailers



## JD3430

I really like looking at how other farmers roll. I like to see their truck ideas, pictures, configurations. I always agreed thought "a picture says 1000 words", so post pictures here, if uns y' all ain't skeered. No laughing!!!
2008 F350 4WD 6.4L DSL
2008 F550 4WD 6.4L DSL
Big Tex 30' 24,900 GVWR


----------



## Trotwood2955

Here is our '16 Duramax. When it isn't in the shop for emissions crap it sure is nice for pulling wagons and the stock trailer! Couldn't find any pics on my phone with the stock trailer behind it. Won't bother posting pics of our little Dakota runaround trucks that aren't as new or shiny .


----------



## JD3430

Ranch Hand bumper looks amazing!! Saving my $1,100 toad hides for one.
Hopefully in a few months, I'll have one on my 550.....

On edit: same bumper now costs $1,400 because of steel prices!!!


----------



## Trotwood2955

Yes, was not cheap but knock on wood it has not really been needed so far. I wanted something stout though since it gets used for a feed truck in the winter. Doesn't take much for an ornery cow to mess up an unprotected front grill!


----------



## Josh in WNY

I run a 2015 F250 with a bumper pull 20' deckover PJ trailer. Works well since I do both rounds and small squares. I bought the truck first... and of course if you have a truck like this, you have to have a trailer, right? Went with bumper pull since I wasn't sure how local sales would do at the time I bought the truck and didn't want the added expense of putting a goose neck hitch in the truck (plus I would have to remove the toolboxes). The trailer works well with the bale grab and small squares and I can easily load 120 square bales from the tractor seat, toss six straps and go. Round bales are even less work, but I do have a set of braces that drop in the stack pockets on the back to get a full load of eight rounds on safely.

The truck has a gasoline engine, but has been converted to run Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) as well as gasoline. Eventual plan is to have a filling station at the farm that's connected right to the gas wells that we own, but right now there's a public fill station near work that sells CNG for $1.60 a gallon (gasoline gallon equivalent, to be specific).


----------



## SCtrailrider

My 93 5 speed diesel....


----------



## Aaroncboo

Behold!!! The white whale! Captain ahab himself has tried to kill her and failed. She's old... She's slow...she's ugly... But she never dies and keeps trucking! 88 ford f250xlt 7.5 3 speed. And yes my whole family calls it the white whale.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Aaroncboo said:


> Behold!!! The white whale! Captain ahab himself has tried to kill her and failed. She's old... She's slow...she's ugly... But she never dies and keeps trucking! 88 ford f250xlt 7.5 3 speed. And yes my whole family calls it the white whale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180719_173149~4.jpg


Looks like the termites have been having lunch at your expense!! 

I have the same problems here, but I have found that I can spray for them and it really helps. It's easy to ward off the termites, spraying with salt water makes short work of em


----------



## valleyforage

Flatbed we call the bunny truck for the lovely white and pale yellow paint.


----------



## somedevildawg

What's all that peat for Valley?


----------



## 8350HiTech

IDI proud


----------



## valleyforage

Peat is mixed with perlite, vermiculite, lime and some micros to make potting soil for the greenhouse I work at as my day job. They keep one year in advance on hand and I use the storage barn as cover for that truck as it does not fit in any of my barns when it is loaded.


----------



## somedevildawg

Do you know why they use perlite and vermiculite rather than one or the other? Perhaps it's just cost.....just wondering


----------



## Uphayman

Deliver around a hundred loads a year. Looking to upgrade in the next year. Equipment and driver take a beating.


----------



## valleyforage

somedevildawg said:


> Do you know why they use perlite and vermiculite rather than one or the other? Perhaps it's just cost.....just wondering


Perlite is cheaper and makes up 30% or better of the mix the vermiculite is very fine and acts more as a carrier for the micros when getting mixed in.


----------



## woodland

SCtrailrider said:


> My 93 5 speed diesel....
> 
> copys 120.JPG


We had two cousins to yours..... a 94 and a 97 both manuals that miled out and got retired to the pasture. Then last year a guy came and hauled 28 vehicles off of our place to the crusher and got some decent cash.

RIP ol' Red and rusty Green ????


----------



## woodland

Used to haul with a B-train and got 40 bales 5'x6' until the rust, brakes, and lights became too big of issues to deal with. Decided to upgrade to a self picking truck and use it more than we thought. This winter we were picking bales in over two feet of snow (full locking diffs are awesome) and hauled them straight to the cows and just needed a loader to put the bales on end for bale grazing.








Here it was last winter hauling silage bale out to the cows from 15 miles away. Makes a little better time than a tractor and wagon????. An '07 IHC with a brand new (and very expensive)475 Cummins. Nobody minds picking bales since it's got tunes and A/C that works ????


----------



## IH 1586

'99 w/454. Hauling 7 tons of fertilizer is not recommended. Trailer will hold approx 170 bales. Don't have a picture at this time of that.


----------



## farmchik13

I have a 2011 Duramax I bought last year & a 2008 Duramax I bought new that now has almost 200,000 miles on it. Both trucks have been great trucks with no issues. Also have a 2003 Chevy 1/2 ton that's mostly just for running around the farm now & an 82 GMC that's been in the garage being "redone" for a few years now. We have a 25' Moritz gooseneck trailer that has hauled just about anything & everything from hay to equipment to large sandstone to all my crap when I moved. These are a few pics I still had in my phone.

Small load of hay I hauled for the horses I had at the time. Typically haul 200+ bales, hand stacked. Getting away from square baling & more into round baling now due to not having much help & working full time away from the farm. Usually haul 14-17 round bales at a time.





  








IMAG0910




__
farmchik13


__
Jul 22, 2018








New to us grain cart I pulled home from auction with the '11 Duramax.





  








IMAG0911




__
farmchik13


__
Jul 22, 2018








Culvert pipe I hauled for the township with the '08 Duramax.





  








IMAG0912




__
farmchik13


__
Jul 22, 2018








The old Vermeer baler getting hauled to auction.





  








IMAG0914




__
farmchik13


__
Jul 22, 2018












  








IMAG0913




__
farmchik13


__
Jul 22, 2018


----------



## Troy Farmer

Here is my gas burner Chevy.


----------



## JD3430

Troy Farmer said:


> Here is my gas burner Chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4249.JPG


Tell us about that trailer


----------



## Troy Farmer

JD3430 said:


> Tell us about that trailer


T&B Welding EZ Haul Hay Trailer. Holds 10 (actually 11) 4' wide or 9 5' wide bales. It tilts to the side and dumps the bales. One of the best things I have bought. I do a lot of deliveries and either my customers are absent or don't have a FEL tractor. I can drop and go.


----------



## JD3430

Troy Farmer said:


> T&B Welding EZ Haul Hay Trailer. Holds 10 (actually 11) 4' wide or 9 5' wide bales. It tilts to the side and dumps the bales. One of the best things I have bought. I do a lot of deliveries and either my customers are absent or don't have a FEL tractor. I can drop and go.


Is it "street legal"?
I have seen the ones with 2 bunks that can carry a lot of round bales.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Yes, with 10 bales



JD3430 said:


> Is it "street legal"?
> I have seen the ones with 2 bunks that can carry a lot of round bales.


.


----------



## r82230

Truck Hay 07




__
r82230


__
Aug 18, 2017








Famer legal? Maybe 

Street legal? Depends if you hit a scales or not.  After all, let's see, 435 bales on this load, probably a little over 45.000#, with me setting inside (after large lunch no less ).

Larry


----------



## woodland

Troy Farmer said:


> T&B Welding EZ Haul Hay Trailer. Holds 10 (actually 11) 4' wide or 9 5' wide bales. It tilts to the side and dumps the bales. One of the best things I have bought. I do a lot of deliveries and either my customers are absent or don't have a FEL tractor. I can drop and go.


How does it tilt? 12v hydraulics? Looks very handy????


----------



## Troy Farmer

woodland said:


> How does it tilt? 12v hydraulics? Looks very handy


No hydraulics. Tilts by "Armstrong power" lol! Seriously, there is a long lever on the driver's side that swings out unlocks the latch and acts as a lever to tilt the trailer. Most of the time it takes very little effort to dump. It has proven extremely handy. I can move a lot of bales quick with only one tractor! There were some videos on youtube. There are several manufacturers of these trailers.


----------



## mbj359

Here is one of my rigs.


----------



## rajela

Same trailer but different trucks.


----------



## DSLinc1017

This one is my short hall truck....









Long hall truck......


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

You have probably seen this pic before!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

07 classic body Duramax.


----------



## JD3430

Would this truck be able to haul: 10) 900lb 4x5's on its 15' flatbed AND pull a 25' trailer with 18) 900lb 4x5's?
Air to rear
250HP Cummin(g)s
Allison auto

Also has "hydraulics". wondered if pump for hydraulics has the kind of capacity to run a V-box compost/litter type spreader?


----------



## swall01

paoutdoorsman said:


> 07 classic body Duramax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180507_164717.jpg


dont let that bandit turn you into a sailor


----------



## glasswrongsize

'Taint much, but I don't require much. Got rid of my old Z71 with 386K miles and my '94 F350 460 gasser after buying this truck. It kinda split the gap pretty good, there's room for the hounds, and the AC works. First truck I ever had that the AC works.









Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

As luck would have it.....I wanted to see if you posted another pic, could I expand it..Low and behold....No. I can't figger, it out....no rhyme or reason


----------



## glasswrongsize

somedevildawg said:


> As luck would have it.....I wanted to see if you posted another pic, could I expand it..Low and behold....No. I can't figger, it out....no rhyme or reason


 Well, dang! I posted pics in another thread too...maybe it will work? I was hoping you were on the road to recovery.


----------



## somedevildawg

glasswrongsize said:


> Well, dang! I posted pics in another thread too...maybe it will work? I was hoping you were on the road to recovery.


Ya I am, I like to say I was about 10% mobility before the surgery....I'm about 35% now so....it's improving, albeit not very quickly, but every day of progress, however slow, is a day forward. MD seems to think it's going ok, X rays look good.....had some nerve damage and apparently that is a slow process or regrowth and reawakening, i think they're right 
But, I ain't stopped climbing on tractors and hookin up implements, so part of the blame perhaps lies with the patient


----------



## Coondle

Thought you may wish to see one down under farmer's rig for shifting Bale Bandit bales.

Loading bundles out of the paddock. Close to the shed so only 5 bundles (105 bales) no need to tie down despite being upside down, gravity works here too..









Turned it over so you can see what it would look like if it was where you are    









Full load ready to hit the road, 18 bundles (378 bales) about 22,000 lbs of hay.









Another load on the road, 10 bundles or 210 bales, stopped to check safety of load, with the front end loader to unload at destination and my helper in the driver's seat, yes we are not only down under but drive on the other side of the road. Dangerous in the US but usually safe here because we all do it most of the time.









A group sponsored by a church in Western Australia yesterday sent 26 (News reports varied on numbers but an actual count was 26) road-trains of donated hay to the farmers on the Eastern side of Australia which is experiencing serious drought. Each road-train consists of a prime mover and two semi trailers. Various companies and farmers donated the prime movers and trailers to the effort , one company donated 60,000 litres of fuel (15,000 gallons). The trip is about 7,000 km (4,200 miles) return. Now that is some serious hay movement.

Here is a link to the news report:

https://thewest.com.au/.../wa-hay-convoy-heads-to-drought-stricken-nsw-ng-b889262...


----------



## somedevildawg

Well, I thought you had beat me to the self unloading gravity powered trailer.....just when I thought I was gonna patent it and make millions.  but, I can see that my concept and your varies greatly, don't think there will be a conflict at the patent office 
That's good of those folks to do that....drought is terrible. We've been really wet here this year, like really wet. Haven't had 3 days in a row of no precept since June 2-3.....makes haying tough. But, without a doubt, I would rather be too wet than dry as a bone., been there and done that and it wasn't fun at all.....


----------



## G706

1978 LN8000 Ford 24 ft flat bed 6-71 Detroit.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

Here is the fleet.

1995 Volvo 3176C Cat Engine

2002 Duramax 3500

2006 Freightliner Columbia 120 (Detroit 14L)

2014 Volvo D16 (Newest addition, I-shift so mother can drive it)

Just need 1 more semi trailer to be using all three trucks. Hopefully after this winter one will show up.

Recently purchased a bale bandit, and absolutely love being able to move those quantities of bales and no manual labor.

Thanks,

T&R Hay Farms


----------



## sethd11

Few random hauling pictures. Nothing special or crazy. Bale barons r tricky to get really good secure loads with on hilly ground and soft bales.
Round bales were made with McHale.


----------



## JD3430

sethd11 said:


> Few random hauling pictures. Nothing special or crazy. Bale barons r tricky to get really good secure loads with on hilly ground and soft bales.
> Round bales were made with McHale.


Hear that!!!
Just a 5 degree angle and round bales topple off my trailer! This is the downside to round bales!
I'm installing the strips of wood on outside edge of trailer soon as rain starts. Can't take it anymore!


----------



## sethd11

Super frustrating having hay fall off.
The barron bundles are better handled with squeezes or claws


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Round bale trailer holds 20 and flatbed generally haul 399 or 420 squares


----------



## JD3430

I LOVE that trailer. 
Can you put a single line of bales down the middle? Or would they get stuck?
What do they cost (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

JD3430 said:


> I LOVE that trailer.
> Can you put a single line of bales down the middle? Or would they get stuck?
> What do they cost (if you don't mind me asking)?


It'd be stuck. You could probably do a single row down either side if you wanted although I never have. That particular trailer now will run in the $14,000 range. I give right at 13k for it just over 2 years ago if I remember right. Very fast and the only way I haul round hay anymore.

I should add that I can move 400 rolls a day easy when the fields are within 10 miles of the house.


----------



## JD3430

Lewis Ranch said:


> It'd be stuck. You could probably do a single row down either side if you wanted although I never have. That particular trailer now will run in the $14,000 range. I give right at 13k for it just over 2 years ago if I remember right. Very fast and the only way I haul round hay anymore.
> 
> I should add that I can move 400 rolls a day easy when the fields are within 10 miles of the house.


With 4x5's on your trailer, I'd be 120" wide+ down the road. I'm practically 120" as it is now.

Supposedly in PA, agriculture is allowed "13 feet" down the road, but I don't really know for sure.

That trailer looks like it takes ALL the stress out of hauling round bales and would save an enormous amount of my time!

Thanks for sharing that information, Lewis Ranch!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

JD3430 said:


> With 4x5's on your trailer, I'd be 120" wide+ down the road. I'm practically 120" as it is now.
> Supposedly in PA, agriculture is allowed "13 feet" down the road, but I don't really know for sure.
> 
> That trailer looks like it takes ALL the stress out of hauling round bales and would save an enormous amount of my time!
> 
> Thanks for sharing that information, Lewis Ranch!


Yes sir ain't no other way to haul hay. I dread helping folks haul on flat beds now, it'll spoil ya.


----------



## cjsr8595

Small timer here, 2013 Silverado HD 6.0. 27 14K Goose with hydraulic dove.

Gross was 22,260 on this load.


----------



## farmersamm

These are the two road trucks.

Did a lot of driving during the drought we had back in 2011, and 2012. Had to range over a 5 state area to bring home hay for the gurls.


----------



## JD3430

Great slide show FarmerSamm ! Thanks for sharing!

Would this truck work for my situation? With a 30' pull trailer, I could do 6 on the truck and 22 on the trailer. 28 total and wont get stuck. Also get my automatic trans.

Guy wants $6500 for truck.

I just dont know how expensive to fix???


----------



## skyrydr2

My friend has 2 of those trucks and are very durable and most parts are available. But they are POWERLESS FARTS! You put a load behind it and you will know it! His both have 220 cummins engines with Allison autos. He doesn't mind it but I would! They could be turned up to maybe 280hp with out too much troubles but stay away from the multi-fuel rigs they are a horror show.


----------



## JD3430

skyrydr2 said:


> My friend has 2 of those trucks and are very durable and most parts are available. But they are POWERLESS FARTS! You put a load behind it and you will know it! His both have 220 cummins engines with Allison autos. He doesn't mind it but I would! They could be turned up to maybe 280hp with out too much troubles but stay away from the multi-fuel rigs they are a horror show.


The one in the picture is supposedly a 250 Cummins

Diesel fuel only

But thats only what Im being told by owner


----------



## KYhaymaker

Even if the bales were only 1000lbs a piece, you would have 28000lbs in hay alone...plus the weight of the trailer and the truck. Figure 20000 for the truck and at least 7000 for a dual tandem trailer that could handle 11 ton of cargo...you are grossing minimum 55,000 lb. No way those trucks could do that in a way you would be satisfied with. They were called 5 ton trucks for a reason. As a comparison, brand new F650s and 750s are only rated for combined grosses of up to 50,000lb.

I think you should buy it anyway though, cause it would be cool to have one.


----------



## farmersamm

I'm sort of old, but I can remember running the passes in CO back in the late 70's, and there were still some trucks out there with the sub 300hp Cummins engines. Matter of fact, it seems there were quite a few running the old 290's.

I knew an old man who ran a thin nose Pete with either a 230, or 250, air breather (non turbo) Cummins. Had, I believe, a 5 &4, or 4 & 4 in it. Wouldn't run up the hills very fast, but it would pull just about anything. We were hauling peat moss out of North Park CO.

For many of my younger years, I ran the 300's (generally a turned up 290 I think), and 350's in the mountains. They all had 13spd's in them. 4th gear, 12mph up a 6% grade. And the same speed, and gear, coming down the other side up against the Jake. You'd drag 10psi air steady, all the way down. It was the only way to keep the brakes cool. Guys who over geared, and pumped/stabbed the brakes would generally smoke 'em before they got to the bottom. You could always smell the smoke before you came around a corner, and saw the truck that was running hot. These hero doods were always the guys that passed you close to the top of the hill on the way down. To be fair, most were out-of-state guys not used to long grades that are common in the Western United States.

Pull hay with a small engine, you betcha, wouldn't hesitate in a heartbeat......if I had a decent tranny behind it. Minimum 10spd, 13spd better. If it's a once a year thing, no problem. Wouldn't do it on a commercial basis, but for the farm......no problem. I run a Detroit 6-71 in my LN-9000, and it gets the load home eventually :lol: And it does it in style 

Only problem I'd see with the old military trucks would be the rears. I have no idea what they're rated at. Have to look up the specs for the axles I guess. What the Army calls a "5 ton" might not be a "5 ton", might be actually heavier, or lighter. I don't have a clue.


----------



## JD3430

These trucks only have a 5 speed Allison in them.
Some of the newer ones are 280 HP I just found out. Looks like air over hydraulic brakes.
They are configured more like a "big 6WD pickup" than a true big OTR truck. Would love to see how well/bad they pull a trailer. I would think the Cummins has the rotating mass and torque.....
I don't know what series Allison is behind it. 1000, 2000, etc.
The traction in my fields would be phenomenal 
Looks like some have a rear PTO option.
The one in the picture has a wet line.


----------



## farmersamm

Before you shove military trucks under the bus, ya might wanna check this out 

Ivan be doin' some serious mud rollin' :lol:






I know this is a common truck on the other side of the Iron Curtain, but I'm not sure how it rates compared to what you're looking at.


----------



## KYhaymaker

I might buy one myself. I need to move 135 bales from my second cutting through the deep mud that used to be my hayfield.


----------



## Deerfield

2011 F250 with the 6.2 gas and my new to me 32 foot 14k Corn Pro gooseneck. Haven’t had a chance to haul hay with it yet but I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Deerfield said:


> 2011 F250 with the 6.2 gas and my new to me 32 foot 14k Corn Pro gooseneck. Haven't had a chance to haul hay with it yet but I'm looking forward to it.


Nice! Youll have to be careful about loading and unloading that trailer to keep enough pin weight on the truck. Your picture reminds me I need to put a new deck on my trailer.


----------

